# feeding of guppie fry



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok petstore told me for guppy fry only once a day, is that right, or are they like the others for two to three small ones a day?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

The more you feed them, the faster they will grow. You could feed 2-3 times a day if you have the time. Just remember that the more food you put in, the more waste you have. If you feed 2-3 times a day, I suggest you do daily small water changes and get out any leftover food as well as waste.

Feeding once a day would allow you to go a couple days between water changes/waste removal.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

tikotaz said:


> Ok petstore told me for guppy fry only once a day, is that right, or are they like the others for two to three small ones a day?


You did not indicate the filtration for your 1.77G which is where JOM is "coming from" but with appropriate filtration guppy fry should be fed a minimum of 3 times/day.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They will live on once, esp. if it includes live food.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*filtration*

Ok well filter pump of 1.77 gal includes a mini elite sponge filter air pump, and one cory catfish. Though the fry have seemed to stay away from the filter pump, seems they know about the way the water is circulated and such that there might be something unsafe. Plus they are really powerful swimmers, and smart. I probably will feed them between two to three times a day, and do a small change. First day I had to spoon out left over food, as for live food don't know what to feed baby fry as I stated this is the first batch to actually survive the birth.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats on the fry. Hatching live baby brine shrimp isn't too hard, but you can buy frozen. Still, if they grow fast, where will you put them?


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Growing*

If they grow fast enough when they are more then what the others can move their mouths will be put in my ten gallon, only have about 5 swimmers in there. Rather small ones, I don't do the big fish. Eventually I will get a much bigger tank if I am unable to sell the fry when old enough to a petstore or donate one or two to schools.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppies have a very short digestive tract, and are thusly pretty much always hungry. Fry need to eat 3 or more times per day to ensure adequate healthy growth. They also need lots of water changes anyway to ensure healthy growth, so the feeding-pollution thing isn't really an issue. Feed them well and keep their water clean, and they'll grow faster, bigger, and healthier. They'll also have better finnage and color since they'll have a better supply of the nutrients they need to produce these things. This really is one of the most fundamental aspects of growing good guppies.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*feeding*

Thanks for the advise, I will probably clean their tank in the next day or so. Atleast they are smart to move when I put something in the water, so hopefully I won't get any of them out of there. I have started the three times a day for them though only about 3 or 4 days old now. So i'm keeping tabs on them, i'm sorta a worry wort when it comes to baby things. Like my cat when he was a kitten I worried about him at times, now it's their turn. Roomie says i'm very diligent on the water changes and feeding, especially with my goldfish that is finally starting to move again, after awhile of laying around gasping for air.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

relax, be diligent, but don't get stressed. Guppy fry are pretty hardy. The thing with live food like microworms or bbs is that the babies can nibble all day on one feeding and the water doesn't foul right away like with uneaten unlive food. But there won't be much uneaten around guppy fry.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

tikotaz:

I am significantly confirming TOS post



TheOldSalt said:


> Guppies have a very short digestive trac


TOS: thanks I was not aware of this one.



TheOldSalt said:


> Fry need to eat 3 or more times per day to ensure adequate healthy growth. They also need lots of water changes anyway to ensure healthy growth, so the feeding-pollution thing isn't really an issue. Feed them well and keep their water clean, and they'll grow faster, bigger, and healthier. They'll also have better finnage and color since they'll have a better supply of the nutrients they need to produce these things. This really is one of the most fundamental aspects of growing good guppies.


Pristine water and good groceries, as TOS indicated, are critical.

One item which I have found to be beneficial is that my home made recipes supplemented with BBS seem to help their growth and colors a bunch.

TR


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thanks all, you've been very helpful, i'll get some bbs and stuff when I get paid, already did the tank change portion so that they have clean water again. I will do what I can with these guys, but wanted to say thanks for all the advise on this.


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

I feed mine 4-5 times a day, never the same food twice in one day. I use frozen BBS, crushed flakes, freeze dried bloodworms (you have to crush these, I actually grind them between my thumb and finger), guppy fry food, and a high protein nutra brand granuals that I crush. The variety will help your fry mature faster and healthier. Raising the tank temp to about 80 will also help them grow faster. I use a broom cake tester (you could use a tooth pick), wet it, dip it in food and swirl it in their tank so those that dont come up to the top to eat will get some too. Especially young fry typically do not realize they need to come up to feed. I do partial water changes ever other day to every couple of days, and also use a sponge filter. I tried the panty hose over the intake on a HOB filter but it did not pick up enough, and I also found a couple babies sucked to the side. This was a small (5-10 gallon) filter. So I stick to the sponge and vacumming the bare bottom of the tank.


----------

